# Nail clipping/dremel grooming kit



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I currently only use dog clippers to trim Axels nails, however they just don't seem to get short enough using the clippers. I came across another Vizsla who's nails looked like she just came from a doggy spa and I asked how they got her nails so short? And they mentioned this device called a "Dremel"? Does anyone else use this device? Would love to hear some feedback positive or negative? The only minor concern I would have is if the device is too loud, Axel is already kind of scared of my electric toothbrush, however he is fine getting his nails clipped. Anyway's thought this device may help on our hardwood floors. (they are getting quite scratched)


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have used a dremel since Riley was a small pup and we LOVE it! If you search the forum for "dremel" you will come up with several good threads on how to introduce a V to the dremel.


----------



## littlelulu (Jun 21, 2011)

We've always used a dremel on Lulu's nails, too. We recommend it to everyone. It does such a great job. Last time we saw our breeder they even commented on how great Lulu's nails looked. We have an actual plug in dremel tool (used on a low setting), not one of the battery powered or pet specific ones. Those ones just don't seem to have enough power or the batteries die quickly. Lulu doesn't mind getting her 'pedicure' at all and since we associated it with lots of cheese since the day we started using it on her, she gets so excited when it comes out! We call it the 'Cheese Machine' . And yeah, there's definitely lots of info out there on getting your dog used to the sound and feel of the dremel. Good luck!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Strong single LED light from Ikea to shine through the nail so I can locate the quick easily...
+
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/ToolDetail.aspx?pid=8000
+
http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Attachments/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=225-01
+
heatless stone for fast grining and carbide bur for smoothing the edges. 

Whole operation takes about 15 minutes, could take less if nails are short. I sit on a chair in the basement, grab the boy (my HSP) and sit him in my lap, legs facing forward, propped against the work table, adjust the light and trim away. 
The dust created is sucked away, otherwise it gets in our lungs. 

Overall, clippers cannot compare to the accuracy of the dremel. I never had a chipped or broken nail so far, and I think it's because of the dremel.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your feedback, much appreciated. I will research which one to purchase and check out the threads on how to introduce a dremel to your dog.


----------

